# Here is something new that could keep your love life exciting!



## mwinklepleck (Apr 10, 2009)

Saw this today. A friend showed me a site sugarspots.com that you can document your love life and all the cool places you have done it... funny but could spice things up. :smthumbup:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I went there. It's still fairly new, not much on it yet. But it could grow nicely...


----------

